# favorite coyote rifle



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

just thought i would see what your favorite coyote rifles are mine is a remington 700 cdl in .223 rem


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

sav vlp .204


----------



## younggun62 (Sep 28, 2006)

I love my savage .223 :sniper:


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Savage model 10 in 22-250.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

AR-15 in .223


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

Any rifle that i have in my hands when I see a coyote. but i have a savage 11 is 22-250 that will have main coyote duty. i also have a 22-6mm that ill probaly be using for that too.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

what ever i am carrying. savage 16fss in 204, or remington 700 adl in 223 are the usual choices

cya

:sniper:


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Had a ruger 204 but changed to a remington 700 sps in a 22-250 for more knockdown!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Is this topic really worth discussing on this site? Grab any predator calling magazine and there is umptine discussions on the topic not to mention the search part of this site? any 22-250. 223 204, 17tem la di la di la de dah come on guys we have more to discuss than what caliber!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree, it gets brought up at least 5 times a season.....


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Come on now, don't be scrooges. It's just a question. I like my .223 Bushmaster Varminter.


----------



## Wiley C (Dec 1, 2006)

DOGKILLR said:


> Come on now, don't be scrooges. It's just a question. I like my .223 Bushmaster Varminter.


Yeah Dog Killer,is this forum only for the old-timers,or do us newbies get to enjoy the learning process. I like my Ithaca .243,not as flat shooting as most varmit rifles but a real tack driver.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

My favorite Rifle is the Rem 700 BDL Varminter, the caliber would have to be the 220 swift or 22-250.
The rifle I have been shooting the last couple of years has been the Win Mod 70 Stealth in 223 WSSM, it does a heck of a job.


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

Howa 1500 22-250 dead eye shot this one is love it..


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

...


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

Brad, if people are being civil about it and following the rules, why do you get so riled up about all the repetitive questions? I've been reading this forum for a couple years now, and it seems you have no tolerance for "...will a 17hmr kill a coyote....." "..what's your favorite gun...", "what's the best kind of call to use...". The fact is, it's a coyote forum and so obviously there are certain questions that are going to be asked over and over again. There are a finite # of questions that pertain to predator hunting. You should know that. Your patience seems to be wearing thinner as the months go by. Perhaps you need to let somebody else take over for you. Moderators shouldn't be slamming people for asking what their favorite gun is......enough is enough. You have a lot to offer, I've learned from things you've said, but I think you need to take a serious look at whether you should continue to act as moderator.

Respectfully, Jakester


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

SZM69 Could you please give me the link to where i "slammed" on you for a price of a car? I don't recall any discussions about cars on a coyote hunting website.

Jakester by tring to eleminate some of the repetive questions and asking people to use the search it helps save Bandwith if you like the fact that this site is free to belong to then it has to be done. I'm tring to help Chris keep this a FREE site! And you right i don't have much patience for "is a 17hmr a coyote killer" any more when i noticed one day that there was three threads on that topic alone. I'm tring to encourage people to read the threads that are there before just posting something. If you would like to discuss this further PM me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Relax everyone. It's hard to read the tone of email and forum text such as this. I don't think anyone meant to be disrespectful with anything they said. The truth of the matter is there are always new people coming onto Nodak and for that reason questions are going to be repeated. I know I have asked questions that I KNOW appear pages back in the forum because I want to spark up new, fresh, conversation about that topic. At the same time it is true that new people should take advantage of the SEARCH feature that is here. You can find info from many years ago from people who may not visit the site anymore.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

szm69 said:


> The question "Favorite Coyote Rifle?" is relevent, I don't think that he was asking for advise. He was just simply asking what is everybodys favorite?


 that is 100% true i was just wondering what peoples favorites are just for fun you no


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I must agree this site is something else. I get tired of the repeat questions but if you look at those threads it seem's everyone song and dances around an answer. Take the thread FOXPRO CALL. Man talk about not wanting to help new people. If half the answers where answered you wouldn't have 50 posting's of the same topic's. Just my 2 cent's and I would love to become a supporting member but this site needs to be alittle more user friendly for me :sniper:


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

I like to use my 243 AI. I shoot 58gr Vmax at about 4100 fps.I have a 6.5x20 Leupold on it.
I have a 17hmr and use it for Snakes and Skunks and such. I do use it on my trap line for Coyotes.

bart_99
I will try answer the Foxpro question. I have a 416 and FX3 and use the Rabbit Squal and Cottentail #1. They work the best for me out in Western N.D.


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow! In one day this thread has changed from a curious inquiry to a small battle. Early signs of cabin fever maybe? LOL But seriously, when you have new members coming in all the time, repetition is just a part of life. I know the search feature can answer some if not most of the questions that get brought up, but I don't log on to this site to do research. I log on to interact with other hunters. And if that means re-hashing a few things to make the new guys feel welcome, then that's what ya need to do. Anyway, those are just my thoughts, I could be wrong.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

bart1_99

I use 2 different Ruger M77 .223's, one is synthetic and stainless with a Simmons scope that is a 8-32X44 that works descent in good lighting conditions; I plan on replacing it with a Scheels 6-18X42 and the other is a Laminate/Stainless heavy barrel with a Scheels 6-18X42. I load both of these with the same load; 55 grain Nolsler Ballistic Tip with 21.5 grains of Hodgdon H4198, a Federal primer and make the over all length 2.211.

I have 6 to 7 hand calls and last summer I built my own electronic caller from a MP3 player, an amplifier, a loud speaker with the help of SDhandgunners plans; this all got thrown into a over enlarged Sportsmans Warehouse insulated coffee mug. If any other information is needed, please do ask. 
Nobody is trying to hide anything, all of this information has been exchanged in the past in old topics if you look through them instead of just reading the new ones it will help not bring up old previously talk about and answered discussions

I hope these answers the questions from my part without any song and dance.....

P.S.
Big thanks to SDhandguner, thank you !!!!

I hope this has been worth you're:2cents:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh, and I forgot.... welcome to the new members !!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

This one










Kimber Montana 243. The scope has been replaced with a gunmetal grey 4.5-14x40 B&C Leupold. The target is 3 factory federal 80gn softpoints @ 100 yds, CTC measures .284. Loaded with a sling the whole set-up wieghs 6.6#.

The other side shows the camo better.










The target a bit closer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

MOssyMo

About how much money did you have to put into that electronic caller?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Before I started I figured about $40; but after all was said and done with all the miscellaneous parts and purchasing a cheap MP3, 256mb player off of eBay about $70


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is sweet looking! I already have an mp3 player. Is it remote capable? If so I just might have to build one for that price. Where's Larry? I want those plans!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Larry I did a search and found how to build it. Thanks again.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, I did spend to much time on it, but I think it was worth it.

I believe SDHandgunner also has plans for adding a remote feature, hopefully I can add that next summer.....


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

22 250 browning a bolt :sniper:


----------



## earlthepearl (Dec 7, 2006)

.243 Handi Rifle....Win Super X in 100 Gr.
Leave them in da woods to rot....... :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## trkyhntr21 (Jul 20, 2006)

Remington 788 in 222rem by the way does anybody have any info or experience with this gun and cartridge when using it on coyotes ?


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

definately my ruger 17 HMR! Works wonderful and if u have the right bullets u can take out a cyote at 300 yards simpily.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

^I'd like to see that.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh WOW!! I had a .17 centerfire and It couldn't take down a coyote at 200 yards or lets be real 150 yards


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

i like using an SKS chambered in .223(43 round clip) a little illegal!!!


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

I LIKE USING MY REMINGTON 700 LVSF IN 204


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

22-250 CZ 550 50gr hp


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

In close quarters

DPMS Lite-16 5.56x45 A1 irons
Ruger 96(lever) .44 mag with Burris 2-7x35 FFII with German 3p#4 reticle

Little farther out

Remington 700 BDL .223 with 3-9x40 Bushnell 4200 Elite

When I'm feeling like playing sniper

CZ-USA 527 Varmint .22-250 with Burris 4.5-14x42 FFII with B-Plex reticle


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Ruger MK77Target 223 all the way.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

varminthuntr
43 round clip illegal? What state do you live in, to my knowledge a 43 round clip is not illegal in ND; it may be excessive, but I do not believe it is illegal.....


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Got a couple .223s but my favorite is a Remington Model 700 BDL topped with a Bushnell 4-12 Elite 3200 scope. Paired up with 50-grain Speer TNT Hollow Points chronographed at about 3150 fps, this is potent coyote medicine for yotes in my part of the country.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Thepain1. A-Bolt 22-250. I have a suggestion for a question that probably hasn't been asked. What your favorite centerfire rifle caliber for cottontail? I prefer my BAR 300 Win Mag w/BOSS. Not much gutting to do with a well placed shot  . LOL (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## TheBear (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I have been shooting varmints for 25 years, and with alot of different rifle/caliber combos. But I would have to say believe it or not, either one of my mini 14's in .17 Rem or .223 for 0 to 250 yds. and for those pesky ones over that I use .243 Super Rockchucker (.25-06 necked down to 6mm) I can push and 80 grn Bal. tip 4100 fps. and she works great in windy conditions.

:sniper:


----------



## top dog (Jan 18, 2007)

I've got a ruger stainless syntetic in .223 thats killed alot of coyotes. I handed that down to the girlfriend for the few times she goes along. Now I'm shooting a Ruger synthetic stainless in 25-06. It's a long range killer, and with big game bullets, 100 Gr. NBT's it's real easy on fur .25" in .38" out.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Barrett .50 cal=2400yards


----------



## casey.martin2506 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ruger M77 Mk 2 target/varmint 25-06 75 gr. vmax


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

varminthuntr
In what state are you located? 
I am in ND and I do not believe there are a maximum number of cartridges we can have in our clip here?


----------

